# who has been ticketed for illegal fish? or ratted out someone?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

I was wondering how bad your fines were if you got caught? I'm sure there are some good stories of ignorance out there. 

and those of you who turned anyone in what are the rewards for turning someone in?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I was caught with a grouper maybe 7 years ago that was undersized. It was a case of being confused on size limits. I didn't fish as much back then and didn't keep up with the regs like I should have. I believe the fine was somewhere round $250. Never had a citation for anything since.

As for turning someone in for an undersized fish,... Well thats just a special color of ChickenShit. And one I won't be part of. But there are some here that will be happy too. They will be along shortly.

Just perfer to mind my own in some cases. There are exceptions though.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^ I hear ya but I am just curious as to the rewards.. i do think FWC should give someone a break if they do something wrong the first time.. a stern warning. If they do it again though drop the hammer. a lot of times a person doesn't know the rules genuinely or in your case gets confused, but if they get busted and told the rules and do it again then thats another thing


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Ignorance of the law is not an excuse... Know the limits of the fish you are catching. It's not hard to look up now with all the smart phones out there.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Tyler Massey said:


> Ignorance of the law is not an excuse... Know the limits of the fish you are catching. It's not hard to look up now with all the smart phones out there.


yeah i have never kept an illegal fish as I catch and release 99% of the time. I am just asking what the fines are people have had on here.. interested in hearing some stories on the matter.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you referring to fishing Gulf or Bay? Reason asking is the regulations in the Gulf can change day to day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Flex I can't vouch for how true it is but a few trips ago I was filling the boat up one morning at J&M and the guy next to me getting gas started a conversation about fishing. Said he was from Montgomery and got caught with a snapper out of season and it was a mandatory court apperance. Said it cost him $1600.

Like I said, I don't know how true it is but we had that conversation. 

That's an expensive snapper!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

flex said:


> ^^^ I hear ya but I am just curious as to the rewards.. i do think FWC should give someone a break if they do something wrong the first time.. a stern warning. If they do it again though drop the hammer. a lot of times a person doesn't know the rules genuinely or in your case gets confused, but if they get busted and told the rules and do it again then thats another thing


I promise ya there will be "NO" reward, from the times i have been checked (many) they are nice folks, but they are doing their job! Believe me, it kills me to throw back 1/2" short table fare, cause i do eat it! Hey i no u were just asking not planning on doing it. I have heard of big fines, also not being able to renew licence. lol


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> I promise ya there will be "NO" reward, from the times i have been checked (many) they are nice folks, but they are doing their job! Believe me, it kills me to throw back 1/2" short table fare, cause i do eat it! Hey i no u were just asking not planning on doing it. I have heard of big fines, also not being able to renew licence. lol


x2 and when they are on ice they shrink.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When the spanish were hot n heavy the last few years, a young FMP got his rocks off giving $50 tickets to all the guys keeping young short kings vs spanish. Seen it a few times. Honest mistake and gave no warnings.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have never kept an illegal fish. I also won't rat someone out for an accidently kept illegal fish, if they are bragging about constantly keeping illegal fish, then yes, you need to be reported


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I was caught with a grouper maybe 7 years ago that was undersized. It was a case of being confused on size limits. I didn't fish as much back then and didn't keep up with the regs like I should have. I believe the fine was somewhere round $250. Never had a citation for anything since.
> 
> As for turning someone in for an undersized fish,... Well thats just a special color of ChickenShit. And one I won't be part of. But there are some here that will be happy too. They will be along shortly.
> 
> Just perfer to mind my own in some cases. There are exceptions though.


Why would that be "ChickenShit?" If someone were stealing your tools from your garage, would you turn them in? Someone keeping out of season or undersized fish is stealing from you too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I was caught with a grouper maybe 7 years ago that was undersized. It was a case of being confused on size limits. I didn't fish as much back then and didn't keep up with the regs like I should have. I believe the fine was somewhere round $250. Never had a citation for anything since.
> 
> As for turning someone in for an undersized fish,... Well thats just a special color of ChickenShit. And one I won't be part of. *But there are some here that will be happy too. They will be along shortly.*
> 
> Just perfer to mind my own in some cases. There are exceptions though.



Told ya!!:thumbsup:

Just my opinion.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

well you could write their license plate down and report them if you saw something but if they get a visit then what? odds are the fish will be long gone.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I think a normal fine for reef fish is $500. Not sure about other species


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Flex I can't vouch for how true it is but a few trips ago I was filling the boat up one morning at J&M and the guy next to me getting gas started a conversation about fishing. Said he was from Montgomery and got caught with a snapper out of season and it was a mandatory court apperance. Said it cost him $1600.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know how true it is but we had that conversation.
> 
> That's an expensive snapper!!


That was stupidity on his part. If your gonna fish offshore you need to check the regs weekly at least if you don't stay in the loop on what's going on. I have also been checked multiple times over the years and have never had a citation/warning for anything.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> That was stupidity on his part. If your gonna fish offshore you need to check the regs weekly at least if you don't stay in the loop on what's going on. I have also been checked multiple times over the years and have never had a citation/warning for anything.



I agree. The way he told the story, He knew he was illegal. Said he had never caught a snapper that big so he brought it in. 

I would think that anyone with a boat that was able to make it through the pass would know when snapper season is in or out. 

The part I was unsure about was the fine.

Like Tyler said, Ignorance is no excuse. Including my incident 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> That's an expensive snapper!!


Joey, I've not met a cheap one yet!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Prince Caspian said:


> Joey, I've not met a cheap one yet!



*I know that's right.*


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.... Now don't ever talk to me again cause......


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ted-illegal-fish-ratted-out-someone-image-jpg

On your boat:
Rule 1) What happens on your boat stays on your boat. 
Rule 2) If I catch it on your boat, it is my discretion to let it go.

On my boat:
Rule 1) What happens on my boat stays on my boat. 
Rule 2)If you catch it on my boat, it is my discretion to let it go. 

I hope that if I release a big slot redfish on your boat that you have enough respect for me as an angler and a person interested in conservation to not question me for letting it go. 

Additionally, if you catch it on my boat, I will never expect you to release a fish that is legal for harvest, but don't expect me to be OK with you trying to keep an over/undersized fish.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Eat what you catch, but only catch what you can eat.

I do not go fishing for the sport of it. I go for food. Catching something just to turn it loose seems kinda silly to me and a big waste of time and money. It would be like trapping a big buck, no reward for the effort. Who cares if you took a pic before you let it go, kinda hard to digest a picture.You want to see pics of fish, get a encyclopedia.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a ticket back in 97. I had a undersized RED FISH. I was new to the area and saltwater fishing. I just figured a red fish was red like a snapper, go figure.... 

Anyways, we were getting underway for the Gulf and the FWC took in light on me. He said if the fish floted, aka dead it was a $250 fine. If it was still alive and swam off it was $100 fine. It was stiff as a board so he threw it straight down in the water and lord knows where it went but it didn't float up in the immediate area so he gave me a $100 ticket and told me to plead ingnorance to the judge. 

Went down the following monday plead ignorant, paid the ticket and was underway to fight for freedom 2 days later... 

I have never kept anything unless I was 100% what it was after that.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have dealt with few asses that kept under size or over the limit in fish. It was very clear that they didn't care either the fish or their fellow fishermen. My best advise to you is don't do illegal bullshit around me. a thief is a thief land or water.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

snookman said:


> I have dealt with few asses that kept under size or over the limit in fish. It was very clear that they didn't care either the fish or their fellow fishermen. My best advise to you is don't do illegal bullshit around me. a thief is a thief land or water.












Had to steal it MH...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Had to steal it MH...


Is that shirt suppose to make me believe any different? a person can eat just fine within the legal limit. I have fished since I was a kid and have yet to starve because of keeping legal size fish. all I can say is that don't climb on my boat with the thinking I will look the other way or you can swim back to shore with your illegal catch. I could care less if you don't like my views. Im not going to loose my shit over another person ignorance.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehehe...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Eat what you catch, but only catch what you can eat.
> 
> I do not go fishing for the sport of it. I go for food. Catching something just to turn it loose seems kinda silly to me and a big waste of time and money. It would be like trapping a big buck, no reward for the effort. Who cares if you took a pic before you let it go, kinda hard to digest a picture.You want to see pics of fish, get a encyclopedia.


If its about time,money, and how much meat you can put in your freezer. You would benefit by selling your boat and just swinging by joe pattis on the way home from work.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

I too eat what I catch and really don't care what anyone thinks. I keep illegal fish have for years and will continue to. To call me a thief; I think not; I have lived here all my life, I pay taxes and I treat the environment with respect but being human I am at the top of the food chain. Just look at the Gulf Fisheries Council and tell me where there scientific logic comes from.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lastcast said:


> When the spanish were hot n heavy the last few years, a young FMP got his rocks off giving $50 tickets to all the guys keeping young short kings vs spanish. Seen it a few times. Honest mistake and gave no warnings.


To me a young king looks just like a Spanish. With the yellow dots and all. They are very silmular when the king is young. You have to look at the line to tell the difference.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Tyler Massey said:


> Ignorance of the law is not an excuse... Know the limits of the fish you are catching. It's not hard to look up now with all the smart phones out there.


I don't have a "smart phone" and don't want one. I have one of those old people flip phones with the big buttons. 
(actually, I do have a "smart phone" my employer gave me .... but I put that sucker away behind a closed door on weekends) 






Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> .... If your gonna fish offshore *you need to check the regs weekly* at least if you don't stay in the loop on what's going on. ...


All I have is the little booklet they hand out at Wally World & the tackle shops. If you ask me ... fishing regs (& the tax code) should be simple. It shouldn't change "weekly".
No doubt if allowed the bureaucrats would make things so complicated you'd have to check with your lawyer before you go fishing.



Q? Do the fishing police have any discretion in the field 'round these parts, or are they pretty much zero tolerance?



*


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

When I was about 8 years old my mom and I were camping in the Cascade Mountains in Washington while my dad was underway with the Navy. I told her that I wanted to go fishing and she walked down to the water with me. I carried the fishing pole and she carried the tackle box. While walking down to the water we were stopped by a Fish and Game officer who asked my mom for her license. She told him that she didn't have one and she doesn't need one since she isn't fishing. He then gave her a ticket because carrying the tackle box show intent to fish.


John


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Firefighter 14 you are a fire Chief, and you are stating that you willfully break the law and will continue to do so. Thats not something a fire Chief should say or do. Your actions are a direct reflection on all in the fire service. Shame on you Chief.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Who I feel bad for is the occasional recreational fisherman who through misinterpretation or ignorance of the intricacies of some ever changing State or Federal regulation gets the same sanction as a commercial fisherman or charter operator who ought to know better or someone poaching fish for commercial sale does.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Don2143 said:


> Firefighter 14 you are a fire Chief, and you are stating that you willfully break the law and will continue to do so. Thats not something a fire Chief should say or do. Your actions are a direct reflection on all in the fire service. Shame on you Chief.


yeah i was pretty surprised by his post. 

problem is if you get caught with a major violation I do believe it is a 2nd degree mis. and shows up on your record. ie: keeping an endangered fish or having many fish outside the limits. 

people think its a joke until they are caught. like the guy above said he had an illegal fish and got fined AND had to go to court even though he still threw it back. keeping 1 fish you can plead ignorance, doing it over and over and over again just like speeding the judge is gonna throw the book at you eventually. so its pretty damn serious and i believe him. thats why i made the thread to see everyone's experiences


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

firefighter14 said:


> I too eat what I catch and really don't care what anyone thinks. I keep illegal fish have for years and will continue to. To call me a thief; I think not; I have lived here all my life, I pay taxes and I treat the environment with respect but being human I am at the top of the food chain. Just look at the Gulf Fisheries Council and tell me where there scientific logic comes from.


You're such a cowboy, probably the same old geezer saying stuff like "back in my day there was fish everywhere, this place was pristine" now look at it.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I first started fishing down here in 2005 I got caught at Destin Bridge with a Redfish over slot. We had a tape measure and the fish was close and we thought it was in the slot. I put it in the live well and kept it alive. About twenty minutes later FWC stopped me and asked if we had any fish. I said we have a Redfish we think is in the slot. He checked the fish on a measuring board and it was a 1/2" over when he fanned the tail. Luckily the fish was alive and he released it. I think since I was honest and showed him our tape we measured with and how we measured it he did not ticket me. I had a measuring board after that stop. Now if a fish is close I throw it back. Not worth the chance. 

I would never knowingly break the law and if you do you may get away with it for a while but you will be caught. I don't judge anyone but we have laws and limits for a reason wether we like it or not.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Aquahollic said:


> When I was about 8 years old my mom and I were camping in the Cascade Mountains in Washington while my dad was underway with the Navy. I told her that I wanted to go fishing and she walked down to the water with me. I carried the fishing pole and she carried the tackle box. While walking down to the water we were stopped by a Fish and Game officer who asked my mom for her license. She told him that she didn't have one and she doesn't need one since she isn't fishing. He then gave her a ticket because carrying the tackle box show intent to fish.
> 
> 
> John


Well , He was carrying a Dick, so he showed Intent to Rape !!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have known of people that have got caught with too many snapper and got a hefty fine and a court date. Also a group of guys that had some like 2 days after it closed. Hefty fines, court dates, and a misdemeanor for each. I have never and will never call someone in on a fishing violation. I've caught more over slot redfish than slot and rat reds combined. Some of the fish laws we have I believe to be bogus. With that being said I don't care what other people keep. Would you also call in someone speeding or not wearing a seat belt? What about someone who rolled through a stop sign and didn't completely stop? If not why not? Aren't those things more dangerous and detrimental than someone keeping an oversized or undersized fish? I hate people that can't mind their own business. I don't mean to derail this thread. Just had to say my piece.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

-WiRtH- said:


> I have known of people that have got caught with too many snapper and got a hefty fine and a court date. Also a group of guys that had some like 2 days after it closed. Hefty fines, court dates, and a misdemeanor for each. I have never and will never call someone in on a fishing violation. I've caught more over slot redfish than slot and rat reds combined. Some of the fish laws we have I believe to be bogus. With that being said I don't care what other people keep. Would you also call in someone speeding or not wearing a seat belt? What about someone who rolled through a stop sign and didn't completely stop? If not why not? Aren't those things more dangerous and detrimental than someone keeping an oversized or undersized fish? I hate people that can't mind their own business. I don't mean to derail this thread. Just had to say my piece.


I try and follow the rules exactly. I measure the fish. I keep a current calander with me at all times that's shows fish and the current regulations. I keep an Ipad on the boat with me that has an app that show regulations and all the game fish. And which fish to keep and not keep because of food quality. But if I made an honest mistake and found out exactly who turned me in ..... Well they better move. Boat and all. 
It would be a mission from that point on. You don't go around looking for a reward to turn someone in. Which I could very easily see that is where this country is headed. The only damn fish they are concerned about is the red snapper. There are too many out there to start with. I keep what is in season and the size limit, but let me catch someone just trying to get me in trouble, and there will be a real issue .


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> You're such a cowboy, probably the same old geezer saying stuff like "back in my day there was fish everywhere, this place was pristine" now look at it.


And the same ones wonder why everything has gone to shit as far as the environment.
On second thought, most everything else, good or bad.
We do not have what we have today because of the youngest generations among us.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

AndyS said:


> Who I feel bad for is the occasional recreational fisherman who through misinterpretation or ignorance of the intricacies of some ever changing State or Federal regulation gets the same sanction as a commercial fisherman or charter operator who ought to know better or someone poaching fish for commercial sale does.


I. Would like to know what fish houses buy illegal fish I have not sold to one yet most owners will not risk their market for a few fish....


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Aquahollic said:


> When I was about 8 years old my mom and I were camping in the Cascade Mountains in Washington while my dad was underway with the Navy. I told her that I wanted to go fishing and she walked down to the water with me. I carried the fishing pole and she carried the tackle box. While walking down to the water we were stopped by a Fish and Game officer who asked my mom for her license. She told him that she didn't have one and she doesn't need one since she isn't fishing. He then gave her a ticket because carrying the tackle box show intent to fish.
> 
> 
> John


^^^^ This happened to my late Father during an outing at a local creek. I was 6 at the time and my 5 y.o. brother had gotten all tangled up in the weeds. Pop went to get him straightened out and took the cane pole from his hands and the DNR officer saw this all unfold. Still got my Pop locked up and back in the mid-'60's, a $250 fine was equal to four Months' of mortgage payments. 

No indictment of LEO's at all, just saying that if you do the crime, at some point it will bite you where it hurts and when you can least afford it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Funny Thread!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got caught with nine undersized stripers under the interstate bridge (esc bay) it was fifteen yrs ago but I think they were all 13". Told the fwc guy I thought they were sunshine bass and he let me off because they were the first he (or i) had ever seen west of garçon pt. he did mention that they were federally protected and that the fine could be $500 per occurance which woulda been $4500. I really did think they were sunshine bass... Kinda still think it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Its amazing after reading some of the post in here but the attitude hasn't changed nor will it but as soon as they get caught, they whine and cry about the fines. no sympathy here for them. I am neither the sheriff or looking for any rewards. Its very simple, if on my boat or fishing with me rules will be followed. If your don't like that, then go elsewhere for it wont bother me at all. 

As for the term Snitch, then I guess that would apply to your neighbor if he saw somebody stealing something from your home or boat and called it in right?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

When I first moved to MS, I started snapper season a day early after checking seasons on the internet. I was found with 3 undersized snapper the day before season started. Not intentional, just read the regs wrong. Fish cops were very professional and courteous. Never did receive a ticket and they even told me where the Kings were biting.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

*How do you measure slot fish?*

A couple years ago, I caught a redfish on a barge about 20 miles SE of the pass. I laid it on top of my cooler which had graduated markings in inches on it. The consensus of the 4 man crew was 27" dead up. Upon getting to the landing, the FWC man asked what we had. Told him about the redfish and mingos, and he pulled the redfish out of the cooler(it was on top), put it on the dock, pulled out a "seamstress" tape, laid it nose to tail "across" the centerline of the fish, pronounced it 3/4" too long, took a picture and wrote me a ticket. When I mentioned he may have measured it wrong, well, let's say it went downhill from there. Went to court, went to pretrial disposition(?), paid court costs and left. Apparently, I had been such a good boy for so many years, they decided I deserved a break (WHEW!). Thoughts? - Ric


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

-WiRtH- said:


> I have known of people that have got caught with too many snapper and got a hefty fine and a court date. Also a group of guys that had some like 2 days after it closed. Hefty fines, court dates, and a misdemeanor for each. I have never and will never call someone in on a fishing violation. I've caught more over slot redfish than slot and rat reds combined. Some of the fish laws we have I believe to be bogus. With that being said I don't care what other people keep. Would you also call in someone speeding or not wearing a seat belt? What about someone who rolled through a stop sign and didn't completely stop? If not why not? Aren't those things more dangerous and detrimental than someone keeping an oversized or undersized fish? I hate people that can't mind their own business. I don't mean to derail this thread. Just had to say my piece.


so what was their punishment? just hefty fines?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mjg21 said:


> I. Would like to know what fish houses buy illegal fish I have not sold to one yet most owners will not risk their market for a few fish....


Fish markets don't. Too many eyes on them. Restaurants, however ....

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Turtlebait said:


> A couple years ago, I caught a redfish on a barge about 20 miles SE of the pass. I laid it on top of my cooler which had graduated markings in inches on it. The consensus of the 4 man crew was 27" dead up. Upon getting to the landing, the FWC man asked what we had. Told him about the redfish and mingos, and he pulled the redfish out of the cooler(it was on top), put it on the dock, pulled out a "seamstress" tape, laid it nose to tail "across" the centerline of the fish, pronounced it 3/4" too long, took a picture and wrote me a ticket. When I mentioned he may have measured it wrong, well, let's say it went downhill from there. Went to court, went to pretrial disposition(?), paid court costs and left. Apparently, I had been such a good boy for so many years, they decided I deserved a break (WHEW!). Thoughts? - Ric


yeah if you have no record i'm sure you get a slap on the wrist. i'm surprised they send people to court over stuff like this, i would think a hefty ticket would be sufficient for first time offenderse. aren't the courts already packed as it is?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I understand their point of patrol. It's conserving the population of our fisheries. But the local municipalities including fish and wildlife are going to be so broke this year due to the sequestration , that they will be looking for anything they can possibly find to write tickets for. That's the truth, and their is no way to argue that is not the truth. Be careful. Tickets will be written more than ever this year. On the water or on the road. It's a game to some of these guys, for the end of the month quotas which they loudly say do not exist. They do. I know personally that they do exist. Their federal funding has been wiped up for this year.... So they WILL be searching for any dime they can get from you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only had one ticket ever, for not having a valid fishing license. It was the day I turned 16, I told the officer (Keith Clark, I'm sure most of you know who I'm talking about, lol) that I knew I needed one and accepted the fine. $90 bucks I think it was. That was almost 10 years ago.

As for snitching on people, what you do is your business, I may not like it, but proceed. Lord knows I haven't been 100% legal every time I'm outdoors. 

I have only called the law on 2 people, both on Sikes bridge. One time was on a group of Asians that had, I kid you not, probably 15 baby cobia in a bucket. At first I thought they were remoras, when I got a closer look, I almost puked.

The second time was on these dudes at Sikes bridge that were catching bull reds, and filleting them on spot and taking them to the truck. After the 3rd one I called the man.

In both cases I informed them that they were gonna have some explaining to do if the man showed up, and in both cases they told me to F off.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

John B. said:


> I have only had one ticket ever, for not having a valid fishing license. It was the day I turned 16, I told the officer (Keith Clark, I'm sure most of you know who I'm talking about, lol) that I knew I needed one and accepted the fine. $90 bucks I think it was. That was almost 10 years ago.
> 
> As for snitching on people, what you do is your business, I may not like it, but proceed. Lord knows I haven't been 100% legal every time I'm outdoors.
> 
> ...


so did u get a reward? did the FWC show up and catch them? 15 baby cobia's we are talking 500 per cobia so thats a ton of money in fines. they are probably still paying that off.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If I see someone fishing all day and they only catch one fish and it happens to be the wrong size but they take it I'm not going to make a fuss about it. Feed yourself, feed your family Im all for it. But if I see someone keep 10 fish and the limit is 5 I will call the FWC and do everything in my power(chat them up, ask for help with something) to keep that person there until they get there. I've seen and reported people with 4x the legal limit of fish or multiple species violations. I one extreme case the person lost their boat, truck, and everything in it. I heard the fines were over $20,000 but never confirmed it. If I am in the right I'll snitch all I want and if you want to try and give me stitches name the place, you'll leave with holes. That bullshit pisses me off everyday, I am in teh Army and all these young punk ass soldiers with that snitches get stitches attitude are what cause sexual assaults and other heinous crimes to not get reported by others who knew about it. You have 1 of your friends, family members, or soldiers commit suicide because nobody helped them by "snitching" and see how you're opinion changes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flex said:


> so did u get a reward? did the FWC show up and catch them? 15 baby cobia's we are talking 500 per cobia so thats a ton of money in fines. they are probably still paying that off.


Nope, they were walking on as I was walking off. Just gave them a rundown of who it was/what I saw, thanked them for doing their job, and went about my day.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

startzc said:


> If I see someone fishing all day and they only catch one fish and it happens to be the wrong size but they take it I'm not going to make a fuss about it. Feed yourself, feed your family Im all for it. But if I see someone keep 10 fish and the limit is 5 I will call the FWC and do everything in my power(chat them up, ask for help with something) to keep that person there until they get there. I've seen and reported people with 4x the legal limit of fish or multiple species violations. I one extreme case the person lost their boat, truck, and everything in it. I heard the fines were over $20,000 but never confirmed it. If I am in the right I'll snitch all I want and if you want to try and give me stitches name the place, you'll leave with holes. That bullshit pisses me off everyday, I am in teh Army and all these young punk ass soldiers with that snitches get stitches attitude are what cause sexual assaults and other heinous crimes to not get reported by others who knew about it. You have 1 of your friends, family members, or soldiers commit suicide because nobody helped them by "snitching" and see how you're opinion changes.


We are talking about fishing , not anal raping.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

startzc said:


> If I see someone fishing all day and they only catch one fish and it happens to be the wrong size but they take it I'm not going to make a fuss about it. Feed yourself, feed your family Im all for it. But if I see someone keep 10 fish and the limit is 5 I will call the FWC and do everything in my power(chat them up, ask for help with something) to keep that person there until they get there. I've seen and reported people with 4x the legal limit of fish or multiple species violations. I one extreme case the person lost their boat, truck, and everything in it. I heard the fines were over $20,000 but never confirmed it. If I am in the right I'll snitch all I want and if you want to try and give me stitches name the place, you'll leave with holes. That bullshit pisses me off everyday, I am in teh Army and all these young punk ass soldiers with that snitches get stitches attitude are what cause sexual assaults and other heinous crimes to not get reported by others who knew about it. You have 1 of your friends, family members, or soldiers commit suicide because nobody helped them by "snitching" and see how you're opinion changes.












Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

startzc said:


> If I see someone fishing all day and they only catch one fish and it happens to be the wrong size but they take it I'm not going to make a fuss about it. Feed yourself, feed your family Im all for it. But if I see someone keep 10 fish and the limit is 5 I will call the FWC and do everything in my power(chat them up, ask for help with something) to keep that person there until they get there. I've seen and reported people with 4x the legal limit of fish or multiple species violations. I one extreme case the person lost their boat, truck, and everything in it. I heard the fines were over $20,000 but never confirmed it. If I am in the right I'll snitch all I want and if you want to try and give me stitches name the place, you'll leave with holes. That bullshit pisses me off everyday, I am in teh Army and all these young punk ass soldiers with that snitches get stitches attitude are what cause sexual assaults and other heinous crimes to not get reported by others who knew about it. You have 1 of your friends, family members, or soldiers commit suicide because nobody helped them by "snitching" and see how you're opinion changes.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: x 10


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

some of you holier than thous will probably get your know every fish rule azzes fined one day.

i have been LUCKY not to have ever been fined before, but dont pretend to know every nuance in every fishing regulation.

it is my belief the officer writes the citation and the judge determines the fine.

i have been on a boat were i knew the measuring technique was wrong and tried to inform the captain to no avail. he ended up with five undersize red snapper. we were all very cooperative. the officer put that in his report. the captain (who really did make a honest mistake) was fined 250.00 dollars for the five snappers.

i dont subscribe to narc on your neighbor unless my familys health or welfare is at risk.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> View attachment 77877
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



Hahahahaha.....

Folks is sirius up in here.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

awhile back i caught a 50lb gag out of season. my personal best. i released it back healthy and happy. however upon further reflection i wish i would have kept it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Tobiwan said:


> If its about time,money, and how much meat you can put in your freezer. You would benefit by selling your boat and just swinging by joe pattis on the way home from work.


Ha! Joe Patties is 1 1/2 hours away...I traded for just about every thing on my boat,and can go fishing for the price of some fuel. 25 or so in the lil truck and 10 in the boat.

So if I drove to joe's there is the 25 for the truck, how much fish could you buy for 10 bucks?.....I know I can stick or hook more than I could buy...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Ha! Joe Patties is 1 1/2 hours away...I traded for just about every thing on my boat,and can go fishing for the price of some fuel. 25 or so in the lil truck and 10 in the boat.
> 
> So if I drove to joe's there is the 25 for the truck, how much fish could you buy for 10 bucks?.....I know I can stick or hook more than I could buy...


I think you're missing the point.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

flex said:


> so what was their punishment? just hefty fines?


Yes. They had no criminal History though. I'd imagine if you did or if you had prior fishing violations that it could be more severe


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i will neither confirm nor deny my association with people that have kept under/oversized or out of season sea creatures.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I was spring breaking at a lake in Nebraska when I was in College and the people next to me saw me throwing back undersized Walleye and they asked if they could have the ones I was throwing back. I gave them 3 fish and they were catching quite a few themselves. They were putting them in a fish basket tied to their boat (we were shore fishing). About and hour later the Warden came thru and checked all my fish and my license. He checked them and all was good. He turned to leave and noticed the rope hanging off the front of their boat. He pulled it up and measured each fish. The likely had 30 undersize fish in there. Guy got sited a fine per inch and per fish that he was under. I think it was over a thousand dollars.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I doubt anyone on here is advocating turning someone in for an honest mistake like mismeasuring an individual fish or confusing a juvenile king with a spanish. And LEO's will be LEO's on those issues. Some will size you up and cut you some slack if they think that is the right outcome and other will try to give you a ticket based on their own errors. People are people and so are LEO's right?

The real issue is the guy with a cooler full of out of seaso gags or the folks with a bucket full of undersize ling or the ones you see sitting on a spot for two hors loading the cooler with every fish regardless of size or season. To them, I say you are a thief and I would not hesitate to report you to FWC and would hope others do the same because those folks are stealing from you.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm with Bill Me, people make mistakes. I saw some guys anchored up on a reef catching ARS out of season, they were pitching them over the side didn't appear to ever vent one, as all the ones they tossed were floating, must have have 10-15 fish drifting behind the boat, flipper must have gotten full as they were no where to be seen, LoL. I got their registration number and when I got back reported what I saw, don't know what happened. 

If this is ratting someone out then I guess I am. Not much different than reporting head lighting deer. Blatant and willful disregard for the resource chaps me off.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Contender said:


> I'm with Bill Me, people make mistakes. I saw some guys anchored up on a reef catching ARS out of season, they were pitching them over the side didn't appear to ever vent one, as all the ones they tossed were floating, must have have 10-15 fish drifting behind the boat, flipper must have gotten full as they were no where to be seen, LoL. I got their registration number and when I got back reported what I saw, don't know what happened.
> 
> If this is ratting someone out then I guess I am. Not much different than reporting head lighting deer. Blatant and willful disregard for the resource chaps me off.


you lost me on this post. you are saying they threw over dead fish? or are you saying they threw over pieces of dead fish? if so what would be the point of throwing over dead fish on their end? 

if you reported their registration number than the boat owner would have gotten a visit from FWC, but without pics not sure what they would of been able to do besides scare them a little


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Unvented live red snapper out of season, there were pictures but it was off Alabama and that's where I reported it. Don't know the outcome as I never heard. 

Sorry if the post was unclear


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate throwing back fish with there eyes popping out of there head and dead grouper that I had to pull his lungs out to get the hook, or a small dolphin that bled out all over the boat. I also do not enjoy feeding the porpoise. Other then that Following the rules seems reasonable...:/


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bill Me said:


> I doubt anyone on here is advocating turning someone in for an honest mistake like mismeasuring an individual fish or confusing a juvenile king with a spanish. And LEO's will be LEO's on those issues. Some will size you up and cut you some slack if they think that is the right outcome and other will try to give you a ticket based on their own errors. People are people and so are LEO's right?
> 
> The real issue is the guy with a cooler full of out of seaso gags or the folks with a bucket full of undersize ling or the ones you see sitting on a spot for two hors loading the cooler with every fish regardless of size or season. To them, I say you are a thief and I would not hesitate to report you to FWC and would hope others do the same because those folks are stealing from you.


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> View attachment 77877
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


I wouldnt say that it escalated quickly here, i would say that the initial escalation of the snitches get stitches axiom was a little extreme, people need to put the roids down stop acting like we're all in a highschool locker room here measuring dicks and start behaving like adults. :thumbdown: people are stupid.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> I wouldnt say that it escalated quickly here, i would say that the initial escalation of the snitches get stitches axiom was a little extreme, people need to put the roids down stop acting like we're all in a highschool locker room here measuring dicks and start behaving like adults. :thumbdown: people are stupid.


Somebody should start another thread about the snapper season and regulations....Those are worse.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Somebody should start another thread about the snapper season and regulations....Those are worse.


ill second that, snapper regs are again being used as a commercial agenda to make recreational fishing impossible.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

A few times @ sykes we have been asked by some real classy people if they could keep our way overslot reds even though we explained that they were too big...


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> A few times @ sykes we have been asked by some real classy people if they could keep our way overslot reds even though we explained that they were too big...


I had a guy whisper in my ear while i was in a fight with a huge redfish if he could have it. sheesh, atleast wait until i land the damn fish first. it ended up running to the side of the concrete barrier and snapping the line which is probably the best thing that could of happened cause I didn't feel like dealing with the nonsense once it was landed

my attitude is simple: if its illegal its going back PERIOD!! if they don't like it then too bad.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Exactly! Those guys left after we didn't give them a red, they said that we were "too good for them" and laughed about us... we found it hilarious, white trash is amusing.OH and another time on an un-related note I was fighting a red on a wayy small setup I was using for trout when the guys next to us dropped a line in the section I was fighting this fish in, I was about to get really angry if one of my levelheaded friends didn't ask him to leave before I could open my mouth.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Exactly! Those guys left after we didn't give them a red, they said that we were "too good for them" and laughed about us... we found it hilarious, white trash is amusing.OH and another time on an un-related note I was fighting a red on a wayy small setup I was using for trout when the guys next to us dropped a line in the section I was fighting this fish in, I was about to get really angry if one of my levelheaded friends didn't ask him to leave before I could open my mouth.


yeah bro gotta love pier/bridge fishing. i've seen plenty of stuff in my day. people need to learn proper etiquette and its not a certain race or age that needs to learn it. 

i think in the future if I am in that situation I will say "look I had FWC ticket me and I had to go to court already for an illegal fish and the judge said next time I would get fined twice the amount so I cannot afford to get caught again" or something like that. if they don't get it from that then i don't know what to say


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My first year ever fishing in the gulf i got busted with under size and over limit tickets for King Mack (Thought we had some Spanish mixed in). Oops. Lesson learned. This was 10 years ago though. No tickets since.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I would quit fishing if my only option was one of the local piers.


----------



## blakemwhatzup (Apr 11, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I would quit fishing if my only option was one of the local piers.


 
Come on out to the Navarre pier I guarantee you will have a time.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

blakemwhatzup said:


> Come on out to the Navarre pier I guarantee you will have a time.


Not a criticism of pier fishing, just can't deal with crowds.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Crowds can be hard to work with but they can also be a lot of fun, it just has to be the right people in the right environment.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Not a criticism of pier fishing, just can't deal with crowds.


fish the piers during winter when the fishing is dead and you won't have to deal with crowds. last time i went to pcola pier was in mid Jan. there were 3 people including me total on the pier. and one of them works there. 

all i saw were rays and didn't get a single bite


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The blatant disrespect for a resource that we are stewards of is sad!

There is a lot of money changing hands on fish at the piers, especially on the Asian side of things.......
White folks catch kings and Spanish and sell them to the Asians. It happens everyday.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> The blatant disrespect for a resource that we are stewards of is sad!
> 
> There is a lot of money changing hands on fish at the piers, especially on the Asian side of things.......
> White folks catch kings and Spanish and sell them to the Asians. It happens everyday.


At approximately 2 a.m., Officers Kenneth Manning, Randall Brooks, John Clark, Faris Livesay, and Lieutenant Dan Hahr worked with NOAA Officer Grant Demesillo to conduct an Individual Fish Quota (IFQ) inspection on the fishing vessel Mary Joyce. After the vessel docked, the captain and deckhand offloaded four large coolers containing approximately 600 pounds of red snapper. The offload of fish is prohibited between the hours of 6 p.m. and 6 a.m. A truck met the vessel crew at the dock and loaded the coolers into the bed. As the truck attempted to leave, the officers conducted a stop and inspection of the vehicle and vessel. The captain stated he was going to sell the fish to several individuals to make extra money on the side. The four coolers containing 587 pounds of red snapper and one undersized cobia were seized. Federal charges against the captain are pending.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*"A Game Law Violator is a Thief." (Bumper Sticker)*

I have had one of these stickers on my truck bumpers since about 1978. 

I've fished since I was about 5 and am 71 now. Many of those years was
as a charter boat captain. I've never had a fishing violation, mostly because
I don't violate. 

I've had charter clients want to keep short fish. oversize fish or fish that were out of season but I informed them that I'd be the one who got the ticket and it was not going to happen on my boat. If I lost them as a client, so be it. 

Ratting somebody out? I've done it several times but only for really blatent offenses. A few years back I watched a guy cleaning 14 really short Redfish on my cleaning table. Unless he had 13 more guys on his boat, he was over the limit too. I "Phoned a friend." My dock was about 4 miles from the FMP station. The man was there well before the dork completed cleaning *OUR* fish

I have the FWC # in the phone book on my cell phone now.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I mind my own business and mind the rules. With that said though, I was fishing the Sikes bridge one night and this guy was being a real asshat and was yelling and cussing at me for fishing near him. He had about a 10 rod spread going and I was 50 yards from his last pole. I set my pole down for a second to help a friend and he ran down to grab his last pole am ended up coming all the way down to mine and knocked it in the water. There was no way he didn't see it. Cost me nearly $100. I had been watching him catch 4-5 redfish and cooler them no matter size and had a guy runnin them to the truck. After he knocked my pole in I phoned the FWC and turned him in. I was minding my own business and not paying him any mind. But knocking my pole in the water for no reason was the final straw. He left in handcuffs and had 4 very large white coolers in the bed of his truck full of redfish. No reward for me and I wasn't worried about one. Just hoped he learned his lesson


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I mind my own business. What you do with what you catch is your own responsibility. If someone appears unsure of what they have then I'll speak up. It's just not worth it getting into it with someone who is obviously going to break the law. It would be my luck said person would want to get confrontational and I would be the one behind bars for putting a quick end to their insanity. I fish Bob Sikes a lot and in the beginning of last year I saw quite a few folks keeping and leaving with oversized redfish. This year I haven't seen the 1st one :thumbsup: Hopefully folks are starting to use their heads and realize releasing the big bulls is the way to keep the population up. Now if they'd just pick up their dang trash!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Eat what you catch, but only catch what you can eat.
> 
> I do not go fishing for the sport of it. I go for food. Catching something just to turn it loose seems kinda silly to me and a big waste of time and money. It would be like trapping a big buck, no reward for the effort. Who cares if you took a pic before you let it go, kinda hard to digest a picture.You want to see pics of fish, get a encyclopedia.


this is bullshit....i go for the sport....i have and will continue to report thieves!
My name is at the left.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

My ethics about reporting violators are directly proportional to said violator's willingness to offer me a cold beer in exchange for my silence.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Smarty said:


> I mind my own business. What you do with what you catch is your own responsibility. If someone appears unsure of what they have then I'll speak up.


 i agree. my momma always told me to mind my own business and dont be a tattletale.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm with Smarty, last time we were at sykes it was a complete mess! Trash everywhere! Which is complete bullsh** seeing how there are trashcans all over the bridge... I just don't see why people are so lazy.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Smarty said:


> I mind my own business. What you do with what you catch is your own responsibility. If someone appears unsure of what they have then I'll speak up. It's just not worth it getting into it with someone who is obviously going to break the law. It would be my luck said person would want to get confrontational and I would be the one behind bars for putting a quick end to their insanity. I fish Bob Sikes a lot and in the beginning of last year I saw quite a few folks keeping and leaving with oversized redfish. This year I haven't seen the 1st one :thumbsup: Hopefully folks are starting to use their heads and realize releasing the big bulls is the way to keep the population up. Now if they'd just pick up their dang trash!


stupid of them.. FWC is there all the time scoping out the bridge waiting for you to leave to bust you


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Orangebeach28 said:


> My ethics about reporting violators are directly proportional to said violator's willingness to offer me a cold beer in exchange for my silence.


I am always willing to barter. That's what makes the world spin


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Just curious.... Keeping over or under size fish is against the law. Lot of people have said they would mind their own business and ignore it. So if you saw someone breaking into my truck which is agsinst the law as well, would you mind your own business and ignore it too? Or stealing rods from my garage... Ignore it as well? I mean breaking the law is breaking the law.. so if you ignore one illegal act dont you ignore all illegal acts? Where do you draw the line? 

I know, its just fish... not like robbing a bank.... But that guy stealing your fishing rod was only stealing one rod...not like he was stealing your truck.....


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Well said Breeze, I agree totally. In the military if you are aware of a crime no matter how small and don't report it you may as well be an accomplice. I teach my kids the same thing, do the right thing and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. 

As for trash it is probably because nobody taught them common decency, if my son throws trash on the ground he immediately braces for a smack to the back of the head.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Just curious.... Keeping over or under size fish is against the law. Lot of people have said they would mind their own business and ignore it. So if you saw someone breaking into my truck which is agsinst the law as well, would you mind your own business and ignore it too? Or stealing rods from my garage... Ignore it as well? I mean breaking the law is breaking the law.. so if you ignore one illegal act dont you ignore all illegal acts? Where do you draw the line?
> 
> I know, its just fish... not like robbing a bank.... But that guy stealing your fishing rod was only stealing one rod...not like he was stealing your truck.....


I draw the line where it puts someone in danger or is stealing someones personal stuff.


----------

